# Microclimate thermostat on sale!



## Herpetology (Jun 21, 2019)

https://www.mypetwarehouse.com.au/u...MIp8CUmM_54gIVTyUrCh2jpwCkEAUYASABEgKgefD_BwE

Microclimate b1 thermostat


Retails for $200+ And is a great brand / quality thermostat!


----------



## Ceaz- (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for posting this mate!

Bought myself a few


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 21, 2019)

Ceaz- said:


> Thanks for posting this mate!
> 
> Bought myself a few


I’m very tempted of getting one for my new incubator


----------



## Diggit (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, I was in the market for a thermostat. Ordered it today. Cheers


----------



## Derekw (Jun 23, 2019)

This would be ok on a low wattage heat matt for a hatchling wouldn't it? I dont need it for a few months but cant pass up that price.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 23, 2019)

yup, any wattage that doesnt exceed its maximum load (600w i think, havent checked what model it is)

and you can definitely use it later on for multiple heating setups 
[doublepost=1561281269,1561281224][/doublepost]


Derekw said:


> This would be ok on a low wattage heat matt for a hatchling wouldn't it? I dont need it for a few months but cant pass up that price.


----------



## Derekw (Jun 25, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> yup, any wattage that doesnt exceed its maximum load (600w i think, havent checked what model it is)
> 
> and you can definitely use it later on for multiple heating setups
> [doublepost=1561281269,1561281224][/doublepost]


thank mate
[doublepost=1561414212][/doublepost]Should have just bought it! Spend time explaining to my partner that this would be a good idea to buy it now. Alarms going off twice last night so i wake up this morning to buy it and sale is over.


----------

